# Great dripwall plant! The Pilea Microphylla Prostrata



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

The Pilea Microphylla Prostrata is also called the "waterfall fern." I saw this the other day at my local green house. They have a dripwall that flows into this little pond. Attached to the rockwall alongside the dripwall was this plant and it blew me away. It made a lush capet of tiny tiny leaves on a thin suculent type stem. It would add some really nice texture to a viv and an alternative background or carpet in the tank. The guy I was talking to there told me that he even keeps some of his in a terrarium. He also told me that cuttings grow great just wraped in moss and attached to the backwall. So I took a few cutings from the pot I bought and wraped them in some sphagnum and they were senging out roots in no time and starting new growth.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2004)

Nice looking plant.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I had some of it in my very first tank, and it grew great and gave lots of good cover. But it will take over quick, it is also known as the artillery plant, because it shoots spores up into the air, and each one starts a new plant. When I took apart my ten to put my leucs in a 20, there was hundred of seedsling, pluse the original plant, which took up about 1/2 the tank.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah it will indeed take off and offer lots of great cuttings to share! And thanks for throwing that pic up there for me jared. But that pic doestn really do the plant justice it makes it look dry and bushy. It almost looks like some sort of selaginella in that picture to. The leaves are so small its nice to see them in person.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Here is a link to a better picture, it looks great in person, it has a great lime green color. http://home.att.net/~tropicalgems/artillery.jpg


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

Dude thats awsome i realy want to get a little of that! Any ideas where i could buy some?


----------



## mbrutger (May 23, 2004)

I think T&C carries it.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

T and C carries it, last time I checked it was 4 dollars.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2004)

If that is the same "artillery fern" I am familiar with, you'd better love it, because once you have it you never get rid of it. Very invasive....maybe better named the herpes fern......


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

So it can grow epiphytically?


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Ryan it grows prett much everywher there is moisture.
Lance that is the same plant we have here in Fl. When I was at tropiflora one of the workers was sweeping it out from under the bromeliad benches, and there was enough between the rows in one greenhouse to fill a couple of garbage bags.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

I may have seen it growing on the ground around the greenhouse at my school, I am going to check it out.

Thanks for the info.

Ryan


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Anyone in Fl, dont bother buying this plant! Once I noticed what it looks like I can find it almost ANYWHERE, no exageration, but still a great plant and I plan on using it in my next vivs :lol:


----------

